# Insane cars for owners with insane dreams



## KenOC

What would you own just for the glory of driving it down the street? Ignore any practical considerations! Find a pic on the net and post it here.

Here's a start: A 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark III, one of the most bizarre cars of a bizarre era.


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Lunasong

I used to be highly active in Camaro Club...I sold my car about 10 years ago to buy my son's horn...*sigh*


----------



## Kivimees

I'd like to drive to work tomorrow in this:









(No rain in tomorrow's forecast)


----------



## Ukko

1937 LaSalle coupe, with the V12 and the famous tranny. Only the "insiders" would know what they were seeing.


----------



## Jos

Teutonic insanity: Maybach exelero


----------



## hpowders

This was my dream car a few years back and the best part is I owned it. 2007 Porsche 911.

However I sold it last year to feed my insatiable habit of CD buying.

Ob-Naxos. I know.


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Click and it gets bigger! :tiphat:


Yes, it does. Very nice.


----------



## Jos

hpowders said:


> View attachment 68460
> 
> 
> This was my dream car a few years back and the best part was I owned it. 2007 Porsche 911.
> 
> However I sold it last year so I could continue feeding my insatiable habit of CD buying.
> 
> Ob-Naxos. I know.
> 
> Click and it gets bigger! :tiphat:


Brilliant car, an icon. Hope to own one myself someday. But they are hardly insane, are they....?

Some of their owners on the other hand........


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Yes, it does. Very nice.


Thank you. I miss it, but I love the music more!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> Brilliant car, an icon. Hope to own one myself someday. But they are hardly insane, are they....?
> 
> Some of their owners on the other hand........


Where I live in the land of the Honda SUV, Toyota Camry and Chevy pick-up trucks, it is indeed insane.

As my father said just before he kicked me out of the house, "It's all relative, son!"


----------



## KenOC

Just to turn a few heads...a 1935 Duesenberg SJ Mormon Meteor. A variant of this car set a 24-hour endurance speed record in 1940 that stood until 1990.


----------



## Guest

Bugatti Veyron (around $2 million.)


----------



## Jos

And here's one they've made earlier. Fashiontycoon Ralph Lauren owned one of these


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is my insane car for my insane dream. Was my brother's car and it was sold last year. I'd have bought it, but alas with 4 cars and a motor home at my house, I have no space. It's an '82 5.0L, 5-speed manual, with a 100 hp nitrous injection kit:


----------



## Xaltotun

A Volkswagen Kleinbus is my dream car by far.


----------



## cwarchc

Truly a work of art


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good enough for mad max


----------



## Jos

Aircooled singlecylinder, singledoored weirdnes, created by BMW. The Isetta

I once had a go in one of these and it is insane indeed. Insane and scary


----------



## Taggart

Messerschmitt KR200


----------



## Ingélou

Peace, sadly, does seem to be an insane dream...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> Peace, sadly, does seem to be an insane dream...


Rather like a 2CV that's reliable... :devil:


----------



## Dim7

For some reason I have the urge to express obnoxiously my utter lack of interest in cars in this thread but I'll restrain myself.


----------



## Diminuendo

View attachment 69926


Rolls Royce Phantom II Continental


----------



## Jos

Our flirt with insane cars is over. (Well, with this one anyway.) Mixed feelings, but the old lady is sold. 
Three years we were together. Amazing car, you feel like the queen of England when driving , but outrage and hate when she has to be towed to your friendly mechanic for the umpteenth time. The fuelbills of the last three years could probably have gotten our oldest through uni. Absolute madness , especially when using that kickdown. Repairbills that keep you awake at night.
Buy one if you have the chance, they are great, and so is the feeling when you finally get rid of the thing......


----------



## KenOC

A car like that... Reminds me of a boat: "A hole in the water that the owner throws money into."


----------



## hpowders

This is insane enough for me at the present time. A brand new 2015 BMW 228i Coupe that I bought last Wednesday. 0-60 mph in 4.9 seconds. Click on it to make it bigger.


----------



## ArtMusic

My grandad had one of these nice looking machines


----------



## Jos

hpowders said:


> View attachment 70201
> 
> 
> This is insane enough for me at the present time. A brand new 2015 BMW 228i Coupe that I bought last Wednesday. 0-60 mph in 4.9 seconds. Click on it to make it bigger.


Congrats and enjoy !! Shouldn't be difficult with a Beemer, "freude am fahren"


----------



## KenOC

2016 Lamborghini Aventador LP 750-4 Superveloce:

•Base price: $492,595, inclusive of $2,995 destination and $3,700 gas-guzzler charge
•Price as tested: TBD
•EPA fuel economy (est): 11 mpg city, 18 mpg highway
•Powertrain: 750hp, 509 lb-ft, 6.5-litre gasoline V12 engine, seven-speed single-clutch automated manual transmission, Haldex all-wheel drive
•Standard equipment: Carbon fibre-backed racing seats, adjustable carbon fibre rear spoiler, carbon ceramic brake rotors, black alloy wheels (20in front, 21in rear), Pirelli P Zero Corsa tires, dynamic variable-ratio steering, magnetically adjustable dampers
•Major options: Sound performance tuning, carbon fibre exterior/interior kits, personalised rocker kickplates, customised steering wheels, Piquadro luggage kit

Wonder what I could get for my old beater as a trade-in?


----------



## Tricky Fish

I'll be crossing the Simpson desert in my Nissan patrol this winter


----------



## hpowders

Another view of my car, a brand new 2015 BMW 228i Coupe with all the extra performance options.

Maybe not insane, but I'm not being committed to a mental institution either.

Click on it to make it bigger.


----------



## Dustin

I'll take this Aston Martin please.


----------



## KenOC

Still my favorite for pulling up at the A&W. "Be a good dear, bring me a teenburger and a vanilla shake."


----------

